# Tamron 150-600 with 2X converter? any success?



## Ken B (Apr 23, 2014)

I have wanted to try the new Tamron 150-600 with a 2X but have struck out. When I got the lens I was hoping my Canon would work. It didn't since the black inner ring was to long. Then I took the lens to the local Camera shop and tried a Kenko. My Camera got a lens error and we couldn't get it to work either.

Has anyone had any success using a 2X on thier 150-600 Tamron?

So for the record
Kenko = failure, electronic
Canon = Failure do to design length.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 24, 2014)

was the kenko 2x?

I have a 1.4 i have not tried yet
I guess i could try my canon 2x with a 12mm kenko tube to see if it works but it wont be very useable since it will lose infinity focus


----------



## Ken B (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes the kenko was a 2x


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not sure what you could realistically expect from putting a 2x tc on a lens with a max aperture of f6.3 on the long end. You'd be manually focusing at, what, f12? That would be very challenging at 1200mm to say the least, even in the best of conditions.


----------



## candc (Apr 26, 2014)

i tried the lens with a kenko pro300 1.4x. it wont lock focus above 300mm on the 70d or 400mm on the 6d. the beauty of this lens is its smallish size and weight with the ability to go to 600 without a tc so "no worries"


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 26, 2014)

tried with the canon 2xmk3 and kenko 12mm tube
focus hunts but wont lock


----------



## AshtonNekolah (May 30, 2014)

I read that canon extenders does not work with this lens. something to consider when buying it, i will be getting this also however i already know extenders will not work.


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2014)

I tried the 150-600 with Sigma extenders on a 60D

No extender - Focuses in normal and Live View

1.4X extender - Normal view does not work and focuses past infinity, live view works and focuses slowly

2X extender - Normal view does not work and focuses past infinity, live view works and focuses VERY slowly


----------



## Aichbus (May 30, 2014)

I don't need to have experience with that particular lens and any 2x extender. I don't need to bother with the question wether that will focus or not. I can tell from what has been said about the quality of the bare lens at 600 mm that putting a 2x extender on it doesn't make any sense, except maybe for shooting video.

There are few lenses where a 2x Extender makes sense at all. Without any extender, those have to outperform the camera sensor. From what I hear, the Tamron 150-600 doesn't do that at 600 mm. So with a 2x extender you are basically magnifying the image, but won't record any additional information.

And by losing 2 stops, you probably will add some motion blur to the image.


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2014)

Aichbus said:


> I don't need to have experience with that particular lens and any 2x extender. I don't need to bother with the question wether that will focus or not. I can tell from what has been said about the quality of the bare lens at 600 mm that putting a 2x extender on it doesn't make any sense, except maybe for shooting video.
> 
> There are few lenses where a 2x Extender makes sense at all. Without any extender, those have to outperform the camera sensor. From what I hear, the Tamron 150-600 doesn't do that at 600 mm. So with a 2x extender you are basically magnifying the image, but won't record any additional information.
> 
> And by losing 2 stops, you probably will add some motion blur to the image.


The first time I tried teleconverters on the 150-600 was today to see if they would focus. Although the will focus SLOWLY in "live view", the degradation of the images is such that you can resolve more detail without them. In short, I agree with Aichbus in that it does not make any sense.

If you are going to use a teleconverter, you need a VERY sharp lens. Even a 70-200 degrades with a 2X teleconverter.... you need a $5000+ "big white" to get any real value from them.....


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Aichbus said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to have experience with that particular lens and any 2x extender. I don't need to bother with the question wether that will focus or not. I can tell from what has been said about the quality of the bare lens at 600 mm that putting a 2x extender on it doesn't make any sense, except maybe for shooting video.
> ...



+1


----------

